# Quiting Preservation



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

I still have about 7000 pending payments for jobs 
How long before they pay me all my money 

I called them today and said I'm done


----------



## WestTn (Dec 3, 2014)

Who were you working for ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

you should have asked to be put on hold and waited for all your money to be paid. they you are leaving so they will more then likely fine reason to back charge you. depending on the company you were working on how bad that will be.
good luck


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Achievemorellc said:


> I still have about 7000 pending payments for jobs
> How long before they pay me all my money
> 
> I called them today and said I'm done


I know others have posted similar responses to posts like yours: Ask to be put on hold, wait for money, then just don't work for them again. You can now expect to be cut down and charged back for every petty thing they can find.

Good luck in your new venture, whatever it may be.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Achievemorellc said:


> I still have about 7000 pending payments for jobs
> How long before they pay me all my money
> 
> I called them today and said I'm done


In the great state of Indiana liens may not be placed on any property after 60 days. I'm sure this is not a coincidence when these asset management company's go over this time frame to pay contractor's.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Agreed. You messed up by quitting before you were paid. Now, whatever you are owed will be the minimum of the items they will be backcharging you for. So, whatever they owe you- prepare to write off that debt unless you have placed liens. That's just how they roll. Sorry!


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes they have already starting being petty 
Crying about every lil things possible


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, they've just started. Did you file liens on everything still eligible to file liens on?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Achievemorellc said:


> Yes they have already starting being petty
> Crying about every lil things possible


Don't be surprised when they blow up your insurance too. I've never had to but I might lawyer up and get an attorney involved just so they know you won't roll without a fight.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

disgusted said:


> In the great state of Indiana liens may not be placed on any property after 60 days. I'm sure this is not a coincidence when these asset management company's go over this time frame to pay contractor's.



no accident at all


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Achievemorellc said:


> Yes they have already starting being petty
> Crying about every lil things possible


What is the name of the company...you've already quit so no since in being secretive...
How long is your money past the payment agreement in your contract?
How many services have been approved?

If you do not understand the Lien process contact zlien and tell them Aaron from Aladay LLC referred you and they will get you squared away...

No I do not get any vig from them but I do get a Lawyer providing me information for articles when I call and ask... Ask for Scott Wolfe. He'll help you and they are EXTREMELY reasonable.
Scott is a straight shooter and will not BS you. if you have nothing coming he will.be honest with you.


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

Here they go. The charge back more then what we made at the property


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

They crazy


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

They was on paying Lil money for maid refresh on this property so the charge back is for all of the refreshes we did monthly lol they crazy


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They aren't crazy; I'd say they were pretty smart. They have been grifting as SOP like that for 20 years and getting away with it.
The crazy keep coming back for more.


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

Cleanupman said:


> What is the name of the company...you've already quit so no since in being secretive...
> How long is your money past the payment agreement in your contract?
> How many services have been approved?
> 
> ...




for safeguard 
They doing a lot of chargeback
on everything


----------

